# Tax and NI at home when living in UAE



## theaferguson (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post so I hope I make myself clear. I have received a formal job offer to teach with ADVETI and will hopefully be living in Ajman. I have so many questions but my most important concern before I leave the UK relates to Tax and NI contributions. I am renting my house while I am in the UAE but this will cover the mortgage only. How do I make sure I am paying the necessary tax? How do I make sure I continue to contribute my NI contributions as I do eventually intend to return to the UK? What do I need to put in place? I hope someone out there can help me?

Many Thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I've moved your question to the tax forum where I think you'll get more help.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi theaferguson,

If you exceed certain thresholds you will need to register for self assessment with HMRC (if you are not registered already) and file annual self assessment tax returns but more detailed information would be needed in relation to your rental income in order to determine this.

With regards to NI contributions, you can pay voluntary NI contributions. Please refer to the below link which you will find of use:

Voluntary NI contributions | The Pensions Advisory Service


----------

